# Speed Runs



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

I dont know if any of you have seen these, but it has become very popular to share time attack video's of computer games on the net. I have already amassed a collection of over 20gig of these vids, some of them are outstanding.

You can see some for yourself here
http://www.archive.org/movies/searchresults.php?search=&start=0&limit=100&sort=title&submit=yes&collection=speed_runs&searchAll=yes

That is one of the few sites that does not allow emulated play to manipulate the result. Be warned there are other site that allowed what are known as "Tool Assisted Runs" in which the game is slowed down. These are still enjoyable in their own right, one of the best sites for TA runs is this one http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/nesvideos/.

Other links to check if you are interested:-
http://www.planetquake.com/sda/news.html
http://www.speedruns.org/


----------

